

How artists fare in the new music industry (in relation to the old) - grellas
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/11/secrets-new-music-industry-old-music-industry

======
ggchappell
I think the EFF is making a good argument here, but I'm wondering whether it
really addresses the point at issue. The key sentence is the following:

> The domain seizure debacle, ... depend on (a) the traditional entertainment
> industry's yowling wail that "piracy" on the the Internet is injuring the
> livelihoods of artists and (b) the US government's chronically uncritical
> acceptance of those complaints.

Do they? Is the US govt. doing what it does based primarily on the belief
that, in doing so, it is helping artists? Frankly, I doubt it. When Congress
passes some draconian copyright law, I imagine they are thinking about
industry campaign contributions, not helping struggling artists.

If I'm right, then the EFF's argument makes us all feel good, but doesn't
actually help anyone. Of course, I could be wrong. Any thoughts?

~~~
InclinedPlane
The argument "congress is corrupt!" could work in electing new congress
members. It's unlikely to work in getting a current congress to change its
behavior.

------
badwetter
Great read -- Like ggchappell it's probably about keeping lobbyists happy
hence campaign contributions coming. Very happy the individual artists are
doing better however.

